# Dave Smith breakthrough 2



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone else have this CD?It is great for advanced calling,maybe the next step up from honker talk.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Who's dave smith?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope you are joking :wink: .Dave Smith is the guy that makes the Dave Smith decoys.I must say,after hearing this CD,I dont think that any of the guys I have hunted with(especially myself)are even close to the level of calling that he teaches.Very good CD if you are looking to add to your calling abilities.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

PJ Dave Smith is the maker of Hardcore decoys if that sounds more familiar to you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dave Smith makes his own decoys. Corey and Marcus make Hardcores. Two different decoys.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

hmm i thought they were the same , they look really identical


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dave Smiths are a smaller decoy. They both look great. I think Hardcore have some nice head positions. I have touched the DS but not the HC. I hear the HC are a bit more fragile but like I said I have never touched one so I can't say for sure. They both have web sites you can check out.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

The northwest guys are overrated. They don't even bother competeing in national contests anymore because they always get their butts kicked. :run:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think we have some Dave Smith groupies in the house...Does he sign autographs?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think being in the know of whats going on in the waterfowling world qualifies as being a groupie.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I know I'll be buying some of his decoys at $540.00/dozen......must be a good marketer.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Haven't heard the cd or seen his decoys up close, but chop I have Hardcores and they are nice and fragile. Learned the hard way when I broke the head off one taking it out of the truck. Next will be some more HC's or some DS's.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I will have to check out the CD it might be very good idea to advance my calling.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Anas Strepera said:


> The northwest guys are overrated. They don't even bother competeing in national contests anymore because they always get their butts kicked. :run:


What do you mean we NorthWest boys are overrated.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i will have to check out this cd to help with my calling


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I mean the big names like Saunders and Dave Smith. You northwest guys talk about them a lot but as far as calling goes they can't compete with the guys from the midwest and east coast. :run:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

oh ok, yeah I would have to agree with you on that, but I still have to root fot them.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am no ones groupie,and would never spend that much on decoys.His CD went on to more advanced techniques that were not covered in honker talk(also a very good instructional video).For the guys that want to get more out of there calling,this is a good CD.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You sound like a groupie to me!! hahahaha :lol: :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

OK,maybe a Stahl groupie :beer: .Or better yet,how about a GB3 groupie? :lol:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Now that is friggin funny :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i actually learned to call by listening to Dave Smith's Breakthrough 2 CD....as a matter of fact i just burned a copy for my friend who is trying to learn on his short reed and i can already see him improving!!! Dave Smith knows what he is doing thats for sure!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well why rip him off then by burning a copy. Have you friend buy his own.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

hey its not my fault that my friend is cheap....its not like it would matter anyways...the guy has already got alot of money as it is!!!!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

hey its not my fault that my friend is cheap....its not like it would matter anyways...the guy has already got alot of money as it is!!!!....LOL J/K i tried to be a good friend by trying to help my friend out because i could see that he was really struggling.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

OK.....Goose Calling Contest are nothing like calling real geese for one. Dave and Bill are Killers, that what they do..besides making calls and one of the best decoys on the market.

Contest are over-rated. I measure a good goose caller by how many bird you can finish, not by impressing some guy who thinks he knows what a goose sounds like.

Shawn Staul also has a great VHS tape out, and Zinks is also good.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I am SO with you rustygunner........contests are VERY overrated, i mean they're cool to compete with other people but to tell a TRUE winner is to get him out in a goose blind and see what the geese do. Hell i may have even called more geese in then those contest callers and I'm just a kid....who knows!! :lol: My calling aint the best but it gets the job done and that is what tells a true caller from the fake callers.........THE HONKERS!! :beer:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone who could even blow a contest routine is going to be a good caller in the field. You guys must have never heard a contest routine. :run:


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

you have to be kiddin' me, just because you can blow a contest you can kill geese......um ........NO ,

I know plenty of guys who just blow contests and cant read a flock of geese to save thier ***.

I love all you internet hunters! You must not understand that that blowing in a contest and blowing in the field are totaly different things!

you make me want to uke:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

rustygunner said:


> I know plenty of guys who just blow contests and cant read a flock of geese to save thier a$$.


I find it hard to believe that you know of many people, who aren't serious goose hunters, who just decided to pick up a goose call and learn to blow it just for contests.



rustygunner said:


> I love all you internet hunters! You must not understand that that blowing in a contest and blowing in the field are totaly different things!


Huh? Do you think contest callers don't know that? Do you really think they sit in the field and blow their "routine"? Those guys learned how to call geese first....calling contests are just something fun to do beyond killing geese.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think rustygunner doesnt have a clue. He must be a internet hunter!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Kevin Popo told me he had only blew a call for two years before he won the world back to back.....can he kill geese ?....Is a pigs *** pork ? lol......I doubt he can kill them like stall or dave smith....you do have to read geese and have game sense..... no one learns that overnight !


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Stahl and Dave smith are too differnt people. 
Ones a champion caller and the other is decoy maker. Its like comparing whores to virgins. 
:roll:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> Anyone who could even blow a contest routine is going to be a good caller in the field. You guys must have never heard a contest routine.


I agree 100%

IMO,reading geese is overated,throw them the fast stuff they dont hear every days and your in buisness


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i forgot to add...

Josh Neuwiller in autumn harvest called geese feet down in the decoys with comp calling...He wasnt reading them...just blowing some sick notes...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The thing is, calling competitions are based off of calling live geese. It's basically a compressed version of working a flock in a field. It's set up where you greet the flock, give them your come on call (fast stuff), then you lose the flock and give them your come back call, and then you lay them down. Now obviously not every flock is going to work that way in the field but either way if you can do that for a comp you'll be able to do it on geese. Goose comps are very different than duck comps, you really don't do anything with the call that you wouldn't do in the field (there's no 25 note ringing hail calls :roll: ).

One of the things a judge will score you on is how well you "paint the picture" of working the flock. Even if you sound really good if the judges have troubles determining where the geese are supposed to be by your calling, or you don't follow the format, you lose points. If you have to be able to have a judge "read" where the flock is going to be, don't you think you're going to have to know how to read geese in the first place?

The bottom line is that a calling contest consists of what you do in the field. It's not going to be in the same order so you're still going to have to know how to read geese in the field, but it's the same stuff.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Its helps when your hunting on the x too....Most all the goose hunting videos that are out, except for a few (stahl)are on the x.......If your concealed and your rig looks good, you could probally use a freakin party horn to bring em inn ! You are were they want to be in the first place....ever notice that the geese are coming right at the camera in the first place ? 
I will not name them, but I know alot comp callers personally....they hunt on the x hands down....no if ands or butts.....they can call geese.....but they would not even begin to kill geese OFF the X like some of the guides I know....ones with 20 years of goose hunting under their belt....
their is a big difference in a comp caller and a goose killer......just listen to stahl for instance in his dvd....he knows how to kill geese !....alot of what he blows in the field, you will never hear on a comp stage......

Say you have your pick to go hunting with either Tim Grounds or Hunter Grounds as your guide....(no discredit here now to either) who are you going to pick? Let me remind you that hunter has been blowing his old man away recently in the contest ? and doesn't Tim have the all time record in Il. for (KILLING) geese.....IS THEIR A DISCION TO BE MADE HERE?


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

gee-wiz guys really! calling contest are based on goose hunting....wow i cant get anything by you guys!

I take back all those bad things i said about stripeded whislers!


----------

